# boilers kerosene vs LPG



## confused!! (17 Mar 2015)

I'm looking for advice on replacing my 15yr old oil boiler, i'm considering in changing to a LPG condensing boiler but i'm torn because i like the oil condensing boiler too, at the moment calor are giving a quote of .53c per litre price frozen for a year & kerosene is .83c per litre plus i would like to know what the btu of Kerosene vs LPG, if anyone can help it would be great thank you.


----------



## Shane007 (17 Mar 2015)

1 litre of Propane = 0.274m3 vapour gas gross.
1m3 Propane = 25.87kw/m3 gross or 23.73kw/m3 net.
Therefore 1 litre = 6.50kwh

Kerosene = 9.8kwh/litre net
Therefore 1 litre = 9.8kwh

You might also find that Calor's price of €0.53 per litre is plus carbon tax, plus vat, plus government levies, plus tank rental, etc.
What will the price go upto in 1 years time also?

At the moment, kerosene is €0.65 per 1,000 litres and €0.68 per 500 litres.
At this price, it's nearly on par with natural gas.

If the price is inclusive, to compare:

Kerosene @ €0.65 per litre = €0.066 per kwh

Propane @ €0.54 per litre = €0.083 per kwh

However at €0.80 per litre = €0.123 per kwh!


----------



## Buddyboy (18 Mar 2015)

One other thing to consider is if you have underfloor heating then (Calor) gas boilers can be adjusted to provide the requried temp more efficiently that a kerosene boiler. Kerosene is either on or off, and relies on mixing valves to bring the water temp down to underfloor heating levels (aobut 40 degrees).

I have no idea if this greater effeciency would be enought off-set the greater price (but I doubt it). And if you are replacing a 15 year old boiler, chances are you don't have underfloor.


----------



## Shane007 (18 Mar 2015)

Yes, I agree. That's true but the number of cycles from the oil boiler can be greatly reduced by the addition of a small buffer. Firebird sell a small buffer box for this very reason.
Modulation is then achieved on the UFH side of the buffer and the oil boiler heats the buffer with limited cycles per hour.

In comparison, I cannot see LPG competing with kerosene for the foreseeable future unless the price of kerosene goes through the roof. That said oil and LPG are found together and their price usually fluctuates similarly on the trading markets so LPG would increase at a similar rate.


----------



## Buddyboy (18 Mar 2015)

Shane007 said:


> Yes, I agree. That's true but the number of cycles from the oil boiler can be greatly reduced by the addition of a small buffer. Firebird sell a small buffer box for this very reason.
> Modulation is then achieved on the UFH side of the buffer and the oil boiler heats the buffer with limited cycles per hour.


 
Thanks Shane, I must have a look at the buffer box, as I have an oil boiler (possibly oversized so even more short cycling), and underfloor heating.

Don't want to start thread drift, so I will create a new thread if I need any advice.


----------



## Shane007 (18 Mar 2015)

That's no problem. Have a look at Firebird's heat box. Small in size but will do exactly what you need.
It has 2 heat inputs and 4 outputs. Clever design.


----------

